

Ask HN: How do you decide which language to use for a project? - pc86

For those of you who know several languages, what criteria do you use to determine which language suits which projects? Have you ever learned a language specifically for a project?<p>I will be starting a new project soon and have carte blanche in terms of language/architecture, etc, including something new. Are there certain flags that indicate one language or group of language over another?
======
logn
I think my method is inefficient but I start out trying hello world in a few
languages and playing around with how easy to install and work with it is. I
tried one project in SWT and decided it hurt my brain so I went to Swing. I
tried RoR and realized I was way in over my head and went to GWT because I
knew Java. So in essence, I choose the path of least resistance but am always
willing to test drive a few paths. Chances are the code will be rewritten in 5
years anyway.

------
agscala
I don't learn the syntax or function names in languages or libraries or
frameworks, I read about what that it's particularly good (or bad) at and tuck
that away in the back of my brain.

When I have a problem and I get to pick what I want to make it with, I consult
all this information stored up in my head combined with a bit of research on
google.

------
jcla1
I choose which language to use based on what the language is known for.

Example: I'd choose C for heavy lifting tasks, because it's fast and (can be)
efficient. But in a personal project, which I do in my free time, I'd choose
Node.js. Just because I like JS.

------
jparishy
Personally, I'd favor the language you're most comfortable with and has the
best tools, frameworks, preexisting code, etc. for getting your project done.
It's a trade off in both respects, but you can usually find a happy medium.

------
grn
Availability of libraries may be an issue. I recently decided to go with
Python instead of Ruby for my side project because it has a great symbolic
mathematics library named SymPy.

------
HockeyPlayer
If you know several languages well, the project's characteristics will usually
make the language choice obvious.

I'd recommend against learning a new language for a new project.

